# ear ringing



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

do you have the STUPID bees swarming in your head? what are you taking?


----------



## coldthyroid (Mar 8, 2012)

Like we discussed, mine seems to come and go but has been pretty constant the last 4 months in my left ear.


----------



## Fissy (Sep 20, 2011)

I get it a lot, sometimes it gets so loud I can't hear well. I thought it might be a side effect of a med or something.. it can be thyroid related? I take 75 mcg of Oroxine (T4)


----------

